# Scary spider id!!!



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can anyone help me id this spider I found?


----------



## hansel1313 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thats one unhappy looking pugasaurus rexarus...


----------



## Australis (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like it feeds on really ugly dogs.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

hahaha yeah I know, it looks thrilled.. Its not mine btw, just found the pic.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Australis said:


> Looks like it feeds on really ugly dogs.


 

LMAO! I'm still chuckling at that one lol.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

Australis said:


> Looks like it feeds on really ugly dogs.


 
Dont laugh, the boss wants me to her get a french bulldog or a pug, I told her maybe but I priced one.... $2800 WHAT??!! For a dog that has breathing problems and cant go outside if its hot.

I have a rotty, Hector, 18 months and a kelpy x heeler, Tali, 7yrs.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2011)

ID: Snake food spider.


Will


----------



## Banjo (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought spiders had 8 eyes??


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah its strange, only has 4..


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 16, 2011)

looks like a VetsRus newlambo lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 16, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Dont laugh, the boss wants me to her get a french bulldog or a pug, I told her maybe but I priced one.... $2800 WHAT??!! For a dog that has breathing problems and cant go outside if its hot.
> 
> I have a rotty, Hector, 18 months and a kelpy x heeler, Tali, 7yrs.



Not to mention a tendency toward heart problems. Bit of a waste of $2800 when you can get a good x breed at a shelter for bugger all and save a life to boot.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

Both of my dogs are from the lost dogs home. Im currently working in hospitality but starting a dog training course. The theory is to do both part time as well as some volunteer work for places like that. Every week or two I drop past with a bag of food for them but wouldnt mind doing a bit more. Its not so much the money, Id pay that for an animal but not when it has so many problems.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

HAHAHAHA that's SO CUTE! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

Google. There are some pretty funny ones but some are a bit much.


----------



## Tassieherps11 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hahahaha i love pugs


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Google. There are some pretty funny ones but some are a bit much.


 
Oh, I thought you bought it for winter


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 16, 2011)

That's what I was meaning too Twitch; what angers me is the fact that those problems were and are continuing to be bred into them and for what? Looks. Nah, I'd rather get a dog from a shelter myself, the problem is in picking one while knowing the rest are more than likely to be euthanised for lack of a good home. Both of my dogs were mongrels, and 'free to a good home or going to a pound' jobs, and the amount of people cursing me for getting my female fixed was phenomenal, she was such a good dog with a wicked personality; beagle, blue/red heeler, ridgeback and labrador and cheeky as anything lol, I miss her heaps.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah my kelpy is too smart for her own good, she can open all of our doors, the handles, the ones with round knobs, the wire doors, front gate, and even the sliding door to the kitchen but she is amazing, one of the best dogs Ive ever met but she was a lot of work. The new rotty who is 18 months old and just hit 60kg looks pure but no papers not that it matters and although hes not quite as 'sharp' I guess is the best way to put it (he is smart though) is just a huge sook. He plays well with all the little dogs in the park (except the ones people pick up and run away with), he is great with the kids next door (thinking about getting a sadle for him) and he tries to swim and sometimes is successful (although I did have to jump in the river after him the first time because he sank). At least it was a nice warm melb day hmmmm. That was a long cold walk home.


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## K3nny (Apr 25, 2011)

the ever elusive 2 eyed dog-eating spider, not related to goliath bird-eaters
feeds on little dogs, especially yappers (won't that be nice?!)


----------

